# Bear McCreary - Any fans?



## Marco01 (Apr 18, 2009)

For those of you who don't know, he composd to score to the remake of the Battlestar Galactica series, and pretty much every other piece of music featured on the show. Don't let that put you off!

I recently got a copy of the sountrack to season 3 as a gift, and it only served to remind me how great the music on this show was.

Anyhow, judge for yourselves:

*Refugees Return*





*Deathbed & Maelstrom*





*Gentle Execution*





From these few pieces, what would you say were possible influences?

My personal opinion is that BSG was one of the greatest shows ever to air ... but I can't help think that it wouldn't quite have been the same without Bear McCreary's fantastic contribution.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

500 Internal Server Error on all links above.


----------



## Marco01 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmm, are you sure its not a problem at your end? I have accessed the links I posted, via this page, on two machines today and they have worked fine each time ... odd 

Might want to try it again?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It worked just fine for me too. Give me a little time and I'll come up with some comments on it for you.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I was surprised, the music is pretty good.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know. It's kind of too "heart on your sleeve" (like so many people on this site say about Bruckner).


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Lukecash12 said:


> I don't know. It's kind of too "heart on your sleeve" (like so many people on this site say about Bruckner).


Nothing wrong with wearing your heart on your sleeve in the arts; music is one of the best media for this type of expression. Perhaps the best.

The music sounds like typical film music. Not particularly distinguished, but not bad either. Well crafted, but it could have been composed by anyone. When you hear a John Williams score, for example, there is no denying who wrote it.

But as I have always said, not all good music need be original.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Marco01 said:


> Hmm, are you sure its not a problem at your end? I have accessed the links I posted, via this page, on two machines today and they have worked fine each time ... odd
> 
> Might want to try it again?


Ahah, they are working here tonight ...


----------



## Marco01 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey - glad some of you liked it.

I admit it is not groundbreaking in any way, but I really enjoy his work. 

I think there are few shows that have had such an array of well composed pieces as BSG. Also, Bear Mcreary is only just 30 years old, so hopefully he will continue to develop and produce much more quality work as the years go by!


----------

